
Ask HN: Has NLP Helped You? - praving5
I recently came across this book on shaping human behaviours - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nlpco.com&#x2F;nlp-the-essential-guide&#x2F;<p>This looks very fascinating to me and I want to dive deeper into it. I have 2 questions:<p>1) Has NLP helped you? If yes, how and if No, why not?<p>2) Where to get further training on NLP and adopt it in regular course of life?
======
ksaj
You might be interested in Derren Brown's take on NLP. He started to study it,
didn't like it, then spent years trying to _not_ get certified. Eventually
they snuck/forced the certification on him anyway. Really bizarre and perhaps
a tad cultish.

In any case, NLP has some apparent actual science, but generously soaked in a
huge dose of snake oil. If you ever take lessons on hypnosis, public speaking,
self-help, etc, you see the exact same principles renamed and rejigged for the
purpose at hand. Same concepts, different salesfolk.

If you want to fast-track your knowledge in the parts of NLP that actually
seem to do something, learn rapid induction and conversational hypnosis
instead. But even then you'll still have to entertain a certain amount of
snake oil. A lot of rapid induction ideas only work on people actively trained
to respond correctly - just like with the 1-inch chi no-contact punch
nonsense. At that point, it is still interesting, but utterly useless in
practice.

Every time these things become commercially viable, they forget that they only
planned on stealing the good bits, and eventually add in all the fake stuff
just the same.

There is a fellow named Igor Ledechowski that seems to be one of the only
people who have studied these concepts in order to model the parts that work.
Check out his ideas on conversational hypnosis. It seems people like Anthony
Robbins have paid a lot of attention to this way of thinking, and it
definitely seems to have worked well for Bill Clinton's impeachment trial.

~~~
praving5
Thanks. This is a great piece of advise.

